# Music and the City: London's New Classical Music Soirée for Amateur Musicians



## cbarrins

Used to play the violin but haven't touched it for 10 years? Just started to play the cello but don't have anyone to play music with? Then come to Music And The City!

What is Music And The City?

MATC connects amateur and professional string musicians and music-lovers through regular musical evenings in Central London.

Amateur musicians from across the capital come together to play string ensemble music in an environment inspired by the musical salons of 1920s Vienna. The evening will also feature performances from professional musicians, and the opportunity to play chamber music with other amateurs.

From 9pm each evening, professional musicians come and join the party - to play quartets, discuss music, and socialise into the small hours...

Further details from: www.musicandthecity.org or email [email protected] or join the new 'Music and the City' facebook group!

www.musicandthecity.org


----------

